# Philippine Tax for Expats



## Reign (Oct 18, 2016)

<Snip>

Greetings!

Anyone who knows how much would be the tax for an individual who's going to live in the Philippines working online for an UK company/clients? SO basically, the source of income would be coming from the UK. I've heard from a good source that the tax is free for the first 3 years. How true is this? Any link that would support this fact?

Also one other option is to register a new business name under a local residence in Manila. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Foreign income will be Philippine tax-free for a foreigner. You may have to pay home country taxes. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_taxation


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I think the tax free thing for three years is only applying to registered businesses in special economic zones.

Fiscal Incentives


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Foreign income will be Philippine tax-free for a foreigner. You may have to pay home country taxes.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_taxation


The question is whether the work counts as foreign income. If you carry out the work in the Philippines then it may not be foreign income.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I have several business entities in Oz, A company, another company that is the trustee for my family trust and 2 partnerships, when I move to the Philippines I will operate those businesses online and by phone, once or twice a year will return to Australia and annually to Thailand and Vietnam to keep my finger in the pie. Absolutely no income derived from the Philippines.
All of this is at arms length, no different to running offshore internet sites.
I will gladly pay my taxes in Oz, all 47% for my personal income, I am not a Packer or a Trump.
Running a business in the Philippines, which we will do, I leave that to my better half, he is astute and knows the ropes.
Hope I didn't put my foot in it when I mentioned the "T" word.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Any money I make online is through the US. A US company paid to a US bank. I pay US taxes on it, not PI taxes. The money is not made here so no taxes here.


----------

